# DIY Replacement of an RNS-E DVD Drive Laser



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If your Audi Navigation unit (RNS-E) will read CD's but not DVD's then it is likely that your laser is on its way out. If this is the case then your options are to either replace the entire unit (expensive), replace the DVD drive (less expensive) or replace the laser itself (less expensive but more difficult). I opted to replace the laser and have written step by step instructions of what I did. If you wish to replace just the drive then you can follow the parts of these instructions that apply.

This is the error message that my navigation unit was showing.










I obtained a brand new laser, suitable for my navigation unit, via eBay for £99 including postage. The lasers tend to come and go so you'll need to search online for the best deal at the time; if you want to buy the complete drive then you'll need to spend in the region of £200.

In addition to the laser itself, you'll need a set of four removal keys, a soldering iron, a solder sucker (optional) and either a short stubby small Phillips screwdriver or a Phillips bit and pair of pliers.










*Removing the navigation unit*

Before removing the navigation unit, I strongly suggest covering the centre console with a towel as, I know from experience, that the leather trim marks very easily and removing the unit can be quite awkward. With the towel in place push in the four removal keys, with the flat edges to the outside.










Pull the unit half way out, at which point release the removal keys by pulling them out whilst pressing the retaining clip inwards where indicated below.










You now need to power the unit up and open the motorised screen (for reasons that you'll find out later) before fully withdrawing it and disconnecting all of the connections.










PLEASE NOTE that at this point, if you're planning on starting the car before refitting the navigation unit, then you'll need to remove the passenger airbag light from the navigation unit and connect it back up. If you turn the ignition on with the passenger airbag light disconnected you'll end up with an airbag fault that needs resetting with Vag-Com or by a dealer.










*Removing the DVD drive from the navigation unit*

With the unit out of the car, remove the two screws from the underside of the unit that fasten the front panel to the main body of the unit.










Then turn the unit over and undo the five screws (arrowed) and remove the lid.










With the lid removed, disconnect the plug in cable that connects the front panel to the circuit board.










Then removed the four screws (arrowed) on both sides of the unit










and hinge the side sections outwards.










Gently pull the front panel away, being very careful not to damage the LCD screen ribbon cable.










With a short screwdriver, undo the two screws (arrowed) that secure the front of the drive










and undo the two screws (arrowed) that secure the back of the drive.










The ribbon cable can then be disconnected from the bottom of the drive after gently sliding the brown plastic retaining clip away from the connector.










The drive can now be completely removed to be worked on.










*Replacing the laser*

The first step to removing the original laser is to disconnect it; desolder the two tabs, slide the brown retaining clip away from the connector and remove the ribbon.










Now undo the screw shown here










and remove the laser positioning linkage










Undo the screw that holds the outer end of the laser rail, which is a bit awkward.










On the other side of the drive, undo the screw shown










and swivel the metal plate shown to one side.










Gently manoeuvre the laser so that you can slide the laser rail out of the drive, as shown below, without forcing anything.










Then gently remove the laser from the drive.










To protect the new laser, tape the thin metal strip back as shown










Carefully manoeuvre the new laser into the drive, holding it at an angle so that you can feed the laser rail through.










Before pushing the rail fully in, fit the rail outer end with its retaining clip










and make sure that the laser has located correctly on the opposite side.










With the rail in position, screw the rail outer retaining clip in place.










Refit the laser positioning linkage.










Remove the tape from the thin metal strip and resecure it, being very careful not to let it tough the laser.










Push the ribbon cable into its connector and slide the brown retaining clip back in to hold it in place.










Then resolder the ribbon cable tabs and desolder the two static protection links on the ribbon cable.










*Refitting the DVD drive into the navigation unit*

The drive can then be reconnected to the navigation unit










and screwed into place (I found a bit of tape over the end of the screwdriver handy to prevent the screw dropping inside the drive).










Carefully push the front back into position and plug the front panel back into the main unit.










Reposition the side pieces and fit the four screws on both sides.










Refit the lid with its five screws.










and the two screws on the underside of the unit.










*Refitting the navigation unit into the car*

The navigation unit should now be fully assembled and ready to fit back into the car. With the protection towel in place reconnect all of the leads










and check the function of the DVD drive before pushing the unit fully home, taking care not to trap any cables and holding in place the piece of trim that fits under the navigation unit, shown here.










You should now have a fully functional DVD drive that will read both CD's and DVD's.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice article Peter! Reminds me of when my Mk1 CD player started playing up on home recorded CDs. There was a little adjuster on the laser which you could tweak to raise the output power, which would be ok for a minute or so then it would start jumping again - the extra power warmed up the laser and reduced its output. Apart from installing a cooler there was nothing for it but a new laser - until Charlie kindly gave me an old CD player that worked


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Good info - thanks.

With the way that the Nav Plus seems to be using the DVD 100% of the time (for the navigation data, whether or not you are navigating) I'd say that there are going to be a good few wearing out over the coming years. Why on earth don't they support using the second SDHC card for map data??


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello Peter, being an electronic engineer myself, that is a fantastic write up. Top marks.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent - really well done! 8)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You're not having much luck with the RNS-E, first the antenna, now the laser. But the troubles do result in excellent write-ups that should go into the knowledge base straight away. Top job!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> You're not having much luck with the RNS-E, first the antenna, now the laser. But the troubles do result in excellent write-ups that should go into the knowledge base straight away. Top job!


It was a faulty unit that I won on eBay for £90. So far it stands me at about £250, fully fitted and working.

My next job will be to get the SDS working.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Peter, I don't even have this unit in my car, but excellent writeup. We need more of these. Hopefully I will be doing one in the summer about a stereo upgrade as no one seems to be able to help on my hifi queries. Again good job.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter, great talk through - but could you confirm that you are now using this unit.

The reason I ask was you last reported an issue regarding aerial compatibility - did you resolve this and if so how.

I take it apart from the aerial problem it is a straight swap for the standard radios using the existing harness connector
into the RNS-E.

Thanks

Si.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

the minty1 said:


> Peter, I don't even have this unit in my car, but excellent writeup. We need more of these. Hopefully I will be doing one in the summer about a stereo upgrade as no one seems to be able to help on my hifi queries. Again good job.


Thanks.

I'm sure that as the Mk2's get older, we'll have more 'how to' posts.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

SiHancox said:


> Peter, great talk through - but could you confirm that you are now using this unit.
> 
> The reason I ask was you last reported an issue regarding aerial compatibility - did you resolve this and if so how.
> 
> ...


I have now got the RNS-E fitted and with the exception of the aerial it was a straight swap.

I haven't yet done anything about the aerial issue but do plan to fit the diversity module that Toshiba mentioned in one of my other posts.

At the moment I find that flicking off and back onto the station that I'm listening to improves any signal issues.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, take it all these companies that offer retro fit install service also have this aerial issue with the RNS-E and just ignore it.

At the moment do you get error codes being reported and if so is it an issue - also did the unit require any setting adjustment in VAGCOM or does it set itself to the rest of the equipment when in the car. (I currently have standard 2011 Concert without Bose).

Sorry for all the questions but trying to work out if the upgrade (DIY) is worth it and what are the pros and cons.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If I scan the radio with Vag-Com it reports an error but other than that there is only a slight signal problem on weaker stations. I wouldn't let this put you off doing it yourself as, like you say, I bet people that do the install don't do anything about the aerial. It would be interesting to hear from anyone who's used such a service.

Other than the aerial, my switch from a Symphony unit to an RNS-E was just plug and play but I don't know if this is the case with all versions.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Peter, thanks again for your time - will be on the look out for a reasonable priced unit to give it a shot. Take it you had to install a separate SatNav aerial as per the type on ebay that fits behind the dash - no issues with slow response or reporting you out of position. (is there any particular make thats best?).

With regards to sound quality (I realise it's subjective) how much better would you say Cd and Fm is compared to the Symphony.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Regarding the sound quality; it is a lot better, especially on the radio.

The GPS antenna is just a cheap one off eBay (less than £10).

To fit the GPS antenna I removed the glove box, hoping to have good access to the underside of the dash but it wasn't that great. You could perhaps stick it up there with contact adhesive and hope that it doesn't fall off but I ended up attaching it vertically with sticky back strips and the built in magnet to a piece of steel above the glove box. I'm not that happy with its location but will see how it goes. So far it picks up anywhere between three and seven satellites.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoke to the lads at ESP to check if I needed any coding following fitting - because of the Bluetooth already installed they confirmed it was required so that the two units can "talk" to each other.

I also asked about the fm aerial issue and guess what - they have not found it necessary to modify the aerial. They say to be !00% as original it should/and can be done, but in practice they have not had any problems with weak reception and consider the extra cost not worth the minor signal strength gain.

Looks like I may be paying them a visit in a couple of months (but first need to save the pennies) - if you have to mess with VagCom might as well look into enabling SatNav voice command as well.

For anyone else thinking of a similar upgrade, it appears to be "plug and play" only if you have no additional items installed.


----------



## anyoneinracks (Sep 24, 2012)

Brilliant. Very clear instructions. Thank you. There are a couple of photos missing.
Good advicefrom someone re removing unit - use a pair of wooden spoons to pull all 4 removal tools at once. I could not budge mine till I tried that and it flew out.
I was not careful enough moving the thin metal strip out of the way and bent it so it rubbed on the DVD - was quite difficult to bend back. 
My other problem was dropping a screw when replacing the end clip to the bar. It dissappeared for an hour!!! Very frustrating.
Thanks again


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Pete

Top marks mate glad you have fixed it

Great write up mate

Phil


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Brilliant write-up and thanks!

Just came across this post after having a similar problem now and I bet there are few other people having the same problem.

"The DVD is not readable or not inserted properly"

I got mine retro fitted about 4 years ago (think they gave me a three year guarantee).

I started having a problem a while back with the original 'DVD Map' which was a pucker Eropean one and so I took it out and it was covered in dust, wiped the disk and put it back in. Had no problems for months, then it started playing up again so did a digital copy of it and used that instead. It was due in this time that I was told by the company who fitted it that I shouldn't use a copy as the type of disk that sold in the shop would wear the laser quicker? Thought this was a bit odd and they were just trying to get met to buy another pucker one for £230 quid or whatever they charged for the latest map.

The question is now that if I need the laser replacing and not the whole unit can I use the laser from the Audi concert radio?
Otherwise how much would be a complete new unit as Audi quoted off the top of their heads about 3K!!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ziggytt said:


> The question is now that if I need the laser replacing and not the whole unit can I use the laser from the Audi concert radio?
> Otherwise how much would be a complete new unit as Audi quoted off the top of their heads about 3K!!!


I'm guessing that the Concert laser will only read a CD and not a DVD.

As for the cost of a complete new unit, there are sellers on eBay that offer them at around £800 but people sometimes sell them on the ******** for less than that.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-LATEST-20 ... 3ce8c77268


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

It real pain, just had the car serviced and MOT'd and now this has started happening.

I do have a DVD/CD cleaner which has the little brushes on it and plays really bad classical music for around 30 seconds  I give this a go over the weekend and then try the original maps disk and see if that works. Failing that I might give the company a ring who fitted it and ask them about a new laser, they charged me over 2k for the player and fitting in the first place so I'm sure they will be able to fit a new laser or dvd unit inside it. I think I'll budget about 250-300 quid otherwise I will follow your method, or would you suggest if I could get a new one for around 600 quid that would be the solution, problem then being that it could have been stolen or could pack up working with the same problem in a few months&#8230;.

I'll let you know how I get on though, meant to bring the cleaner and disks to try this morning to work but forgot
Is there a particular laser or number I should be looking for if I intend to do it myself.

Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I tried the DVD laser cleaning disk over the weekend and still no joy, mind you the laser cleaning disk does say for CD's so don't know if I was to buy one for CD/DVD's its would make any difference, might be worth a try as they are only £7 quid, has little brushes supposed to clean the laser with.
The most annoying thing at the moment though is not being able to find the original MAP disk, managed to find the Eastern Europe one that is still in the box but not the Western Europe one.
Might also give the company and ring who first installed it, see how much they would charge to replace the DVD drive, probably a couple of hundred quid, in the meantime I'll be getting the £99 quid Tom Tom out the loft obviously a lot more reliable. :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's no difference between a CD and DVD cleaning disc as far as I know. There's usually a little eyelash brush on the disc and the information the disc contains causes the laser reader to travel over the brush which impacts the lens.

You may apply some IPA to the brush to dissolve any grease according to the instructions. The lens on the mechanism is pretty much the same. DVD drives need to read CDs and the only difference is laser, focusing, resolution and the electronics interface - none of which are different physically in terms of the disc and lens proximity I am presuming.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

That's interesting to know. The CD lens cleaner I have has the little brushes on it so I will try some cleaner on it, have some stuff used to clean the old cassette tape heads on so imagine it will be ok for the DVD drive especially as it doesn't work can't really do it anymore harm.

I know that CD players don't read DVD's and DVD player read both, so still not sure if it comes to the crunch if the laser out of the CD concert unit would be the same, otherwise is there a code of product number I should be looking at to buy a new laser.

Still haven't had time to speak to the guys who fitted it 4 years back, so don't yet know how much they would charge to do the repair. I know that when I had it retro fitted they came out to the house, but with a repair they might just temporarily swap the unit whilst the other is being fixed, as they won't be able to take it apart on site.


----------



## kraptor (Oct 7, 2014)

Excellent!!!!!

Tks

[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It seems that prices have come down since I replaced mine.

Here's a replacement laser for £54

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Laser-Unit-fu ... 4868b24251

and a complete drive for £137

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEU-LAUFWERK- ... 3cd224dc91

If you're considering ordering either of these then please confirm that they are correct for your RNS-E.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent that for your reply again. Think it might be worth just going straight for the DVD drive.


----------



## adrianTNT (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone knows how this disk was held in place there ? It seems to be lose  
And/or anyone knows what screws to take off in order to get there ? It is the one that goes on top of the CD in order to keep it in place.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

adrianTNT said:


> Anyone knows how this disk was held in place there ? It seems to be lose
> And/or anyone knows what screws to take off in order to get there ? It is the one that goes on top of the CD in order to keep it in place.


This happened to me recently... It sits underneath the top part of the mechanism and holds the disc in place. It is 'free' so it spins with the disc and is held with a clip. It should be attached to a round plastic part that will still be in the mechanism. I tried repairing mine but couldn't and ended up buying a new DVD drive and then swapping over the part.
I'll try and take some photo's of the drive I have later.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=870465&start=120

Andy


----------



## adrianTNT (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Andy.
Some pics would be nice, it would really help to see what is underneath there, so I decide if I attempt a repair or just send it to someone.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I removed the DVD drive from the RNS-E following the instructions in this thread. I then removed the four small screws from the top of the DVD drive in the corners (not strictly the corners but you get what I mean). You can then remove the top cover part of the DVD mechanism. I then carefully prised the part out I have attached pictures of with a small screwdriver and turned it over - be careful as there is a delicate spring at the rear that can be easily stretched.
You can see the piece of metal that fell out of yours. There is a small circular plastic part that snaps to the centre of the part that fell off. I couldn't repair mine as the plastic part was too damaged and the metal part wouldn't stay attached so I bought a new drive and replaced the whole metal part in the picture.

Andy


----------



## adrianTNT (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks, that helps. 
I don't think that larger metal part has some kind of code on it that can be ordered separately, does it ?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

adrianTNT said:


> Thanks, that helps.
> I don't think that larger metal part has some kind of code on it that can be ordered separately, does it ?


Don't think so. Its a bit of a pain to get off to be honest. You have to kind of lift it up and then snap it out with a small screwdriver or knife on the side that is metal on metal and then when this is released on the other side that is metal on plastic. If you have the newer RNSE-PU (RNS-E 2010) then you can't just replace the whole drive either which was what I wanted to do :?

Andy


----------



## rockertom1 (May 12, 2016)

Anyone know the part number for the 8J0 035 193 D drive? Best place/seller to buy from? That's the 2010 version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Peter, thanks v much for this great write up - completed yesterday AM - reads the factory disc - will try the 2106 7 digit postcode version tomorrow. Has saved me an expensive repair or replacement - much appreciated.


----------



## nigedvd (Jan 20, 2013)

Great write up.I'm going to change the drive myself as soon as I can get hold of one. Do you know what the part number is for the whole drive? Many thanks.


----------



## bobby1978 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Peter,

My name is Bobby from west london, please can you let me know the part number for the laser. Great write up and job on ur DVD laser swap. I have the same issues with my cd working but maps does not read disc


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's bit of an old post so the original author may not be around much. However, you can try to Google search "RNS-E Laser" and see what comes up. I found these on eBay and have included their contact details since eBay references come and go all the time.

German Audio Tech
65 Pine Ave., #337
Long Beach, CA 90802
562.786.5312
http://www.ebaystores.com/German-Audio-Tech?_rdc=1

Aksea UG (limited liability)
Josef Sehl
Berner Strasse 107
60437 Frankfurt
Germany
Telephone: 069348774231
Email: [email protected]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good information. It's a well known fact that lasers and LEDs fade over time. They vary with temperature too so there's usually a compensation feedback to handle that but obviously the aging effect over lifetime has not been accommodated. Poor design.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks SwissJetPilot.

I've looked back on eBay and it's too long ago to show detail.

Good luck Bobby.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this Spanish video on replacing the laser in an RNS-E Audi Navigation Plus that might be helpful -

*Optical Assembly Laser Pickup RNS-E*













Another option, before you go through the effort of replacing it, might be just to clean the lens and see if that helps. Remove the top cover and use a cotton tipped swab with some isopropyl alcohol and give it a once over.


----------



## bobby1978 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Peter 
I have a question about the dvd swap I bought a dvd mechanism for the rnse unit for tts 2010 and now im getting pin required? I have been told u have ti swap the board over but this will be difficult any suggestions?


----------



## bobby1978 (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Peter 
I have a question about the dvd swap I bought a dvd mechanism for the rnse unit for tts 2010 and now im getting pin required? I have been told u have ti swap the board over but this will be difficult any suggestions? Any way of getting a pin its shows a different serial code thinking its a mk 3 mechanism trying to slot it to a mk2 unit


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, I've not come across this problem so don't know.

I wonder if it's possible to do anything with VCDS?


----------

